# Fusso coat on wheels



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

As title really looking for some durability feedback about fusso coat on wheels, does it work as well on wheels as on the paintwork?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Never seen anybody using it on wheels yet but it may be worth try.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have used it on my wheels a few times. Lasted longer than my other wheel waxes tbh.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I used it on my winter wheels before they went onto the car in November, the beading is still amazing, I have already coated my summer wheels now too ready for when they go on the car


----------



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

I have the dark & light and since so many people seem to compare FK1000 to the fusso I thought maybe use it on the wheels like peeps do the 1k. Just saves buying yet another product for one job.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Same here, I've used it on wheels. Lasts pretty well, easily on par with some of the dedicated wheel waxes (Mint Rims/CG/Poorboys etc)


----------



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

So a couple of coats applied to a set of fresh powder coated wheels should see me at least through the rest of winter?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Stirks said:


> So a couple of coats applied to a set of fresh powder coated wheels should see me at least through the rest of winter?


Yep, Ive had my wheels coated with Fusso since October and its still on there.


----------



## delboy828 (Jan 9, 2009)

it works really well on wheels as long as you give it a good clean smooth surface to bond to


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Yep, Ive had my wheels coated with Fusso since October and its still on there.


Me too and it seems to be holding up well. I do top it up with bsd though.

The dirt just washes off. I use a very weak smart wheels solution presoak by spraying the wheels and then power washing. About 90% of the dirt comes off. Then I do barrels and the back of the spokes etc etc.

Easy lol.

Cooks


----------

